# Suggestion new Resort for Kauai



## geist1223 (Mar 2, 2019)

Wyndham should step in and buy the old Coco Palms Resort that was destroyed by Iniki in 1992. It is in Wailua next to Kapa'a and build a new Worldmark Resort. Kapa'a Shores is rented property. A Developer stepped in several years ago (one of many since 1992) and made all sorts of promises but nothing has been done. The Kauai Government is telling the current Developer it is time to fish or cut bait.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 2, 2019)

Now that's a good suggestion.

How about we add:  will someone please start/finish the resort in Poipu? 
Apparently 'Welk' resorts is doing a very slow waltz on ever getting that built.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2019)

I'd totally support a WorldMark on the Coco Palms location.  That's a really, really good idea.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 2, 2019)

It would probably end up being one of those Resorts where a 1 bedroom is 20K Points for a week. That would make it the same as a 2 Bedroom at Bali Hai through Wyndham Pass.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 2, 2019)

One reason why the CoCo Palms has not been redeveloped is that there are have been huge cultural issues.  The area is the site of the old Royal Palace for the king of Kauai, and is sacred ground to the native Hawaiians, giving them close to veto power over anything that is built there.  Lots of developers have come up with ideas, but no one has ever been able to get a plan pulled together that meets both economic and cultural criteria.  There are huge problems putting any kind of condominium or report project on that location.

Until that impasse is resolved, nothing is going to be built there.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 3, 2019)

When Hawaii is so easy to get thru an exchange - and especially Kauai thru Club Pass - I can think of a number of US/Canada locations that would be a better option - like Galveston, TX.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 3, 2019)

taterhed said:


> Now that's a good suggestion.
> 
> How about we add:  will someone please start/finish the resort in Poipu?
> Apparently 'Welk' resorts is doing a very slow waltz on ever getting that built.



*Ah won..............................anna two.............................anna.....*


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 3, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> When Hawaii is so easy to get thru an exchange - and especially Kauai thru Club Pass - I can think of a number of US/Canada locations that would be a better option - like Galveston, TX.



Ha ha ha. I notice that in Worldmark Texas still does not have its own designation on the Booking Page but Idaho does.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 13, 2019)

I would rather have development of a resort somewhere between Florence and Bandon Oregon, on the beach, than another so so WM in Hawaii across the street from the beach. The Coco Palms doesn't have a beach. Too me, a block away is too far.

I like the plans for Moab. Not a fan of Portland but that might change after a stay or two.

Bill


----------



## taterhed (Mar 17, 2019)

I love using Seattle for short trips (Camlin).  After seeing the promo material, I can't wait to  try Portland.
Of course, I'm sure the points and availability will be staggering (high and low--in that order).


----------

